# New pleco drifty..



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So we have 1 pleco in a 40 gl ......
And he never moves ROLMAO .
At first i thaught it was stress from the move wich is understandable .
Then we thaught no bubbler ....so i grabed the one out of the shrimp tank (oh so noisy ) i stuck it in a slipper and it isnt toobad ...
We named him/her ....drifty because it looks like the driftwood ....
I was awakened by the nebors 4 year old trying to get in with his moms keys lol too cute and we watched drifty a bit .....
He really is bigger then i thaught and aimee and i may need to swap (but we will see)
drifty never moves thers wood and rocks same spot but he did eat the algae i put in and omg the poops are HUGE .( dark green poop)
Do you think drifty needs company?
I will have to wait tho ,i was thinking sticking in a BN or just wait till someone outgrows their pleco .
I would feel better if there was movement .
I tested the tank and everything is perfect ...I will slowly raise the temp see if drifty likes a different temp ......and We are going to fill it with wood slowly .
Any suggestions to get this pleco moving ........or u think hes lonely?
Thanks

was crxmaniac pleco ......maybe you could chime in


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Plecs usually aren't the most active type. He's probably happy sleeping there most of the day.

Adding another plec could just result in fights, especially since he'll have established territory.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Only reason i worry is my other plecos are very active ......and i would never have know they arent active lol
You should see the leopards and sultans and your BN's its funny because they are so fat and trying to swim they have a big wobble ....... i think your female is going to lay eggs and i have never done this b4 lol 
Im thinking maybe im feeding them too much so i cut back a day .
but it dont feel like im feeding them too much and they are soo fat .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How often and how much are you feeding them? I feed my guys every third day about one or two pellets each, depending on the size of the pellet and fish.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ROLMAO they must be starving lol
1x a day (night ) i throw wafers and sinking pellets and the days i dont do that I put vegies ....about 3 slices till gone .
2wafers 3 pellets and the other fish share them too .
11 plecos in the tank ...


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

id could just be the change in environment, he was pretty chill when we first got him, give him some time, he was with about 15 other fish though...maybe my 4, 8.5" tinfoil barbs he misses?  

his tank was also mostly out of the way of most traffic, and if we spooked him he'd hide in the back.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

HE MOVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He dont seem too spooked by me i put my hand in and touched him last night just to make sure he was fine lol
I pet him on the head he didnt move .......ok i know it isnt a dog but i just have to touch lol

OMG drifty moved ...we are all excited .
And no i dont want fish ...........plecs ok but no fishies lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

drifty is doing good moving at least ..........and he will be going to a new home cause aimee just has to have him like we originally planned .
awesome ......we will be busy this weekend visiting people here ...
so maybe after the weekend  .


----------



## kevils4 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have that reason for that Fishes.Only reason i worry is my other plecos are very active ......and i would never have know they arent active lol..

*Pet Supplies*


----------

